

Is it time to Buy American yet? - mspeiser
http://laserlike.com/2008/10/24/is-it-time-to-buy-american-yet/

======
ld50
question: Is it time to Buy American yet? answer: nope. unless the question is
"is it time to buy put options on american stock?" in that case the answer is
yes.

